

Saudi King’s jailed “princesses” - enupten
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2015/01/23/dont-forget-the-late-saudi-kings-jailed-princesses/

======
ftollenaar
We ought to send Mario to rescue the princesses ;-)

